# any English speakers.....



## baron von shock (Dec 28, 2012)

hey guys....is there any English speakers in NAPLES who likes to hang out?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hang out what


----------



## baron von shock (Dec 28, 2012)

its not hang out its HANGOUT actually i meant to ask that is there any English speakers in NAPLES who likes to hangout i made a mistake sorry about that...


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Still same question Hangout what?


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Cafe videoritrovo


----------

